# Exercises to build leg muscle



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I've been trying to get my lower half in better shape for riding purposes. Does anyone know an good exercises or equipment to use that will help? I've been using the stair stepper and stationary bike at the gym. I've also been walking on an incline trying to build leg muscle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Exercise ball, just sitting on it improves your balance and doing some exercises with it improves core strength and a bunch of other things. I like pairing that with resistance bands.

Bicycle pedaling on your back, any kind of elliptical or leg press. Planks are good, yoga is nice for stretching muscles and whatnot.

Hope I've been somewhat helpful. I'm a bit looney at night

On horseback, I recommend 2-point. It'll get your thighs and calves really strong and improve your balance too.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

When I was younger a friend of mines parents hooked up a metal barrel in between a tree laying sideways (wow hope you understood that) anyways they then placed a little rope that looped almost like your reins would to one end and then closest to that end that attached a thin piece of carpet.
Anyways, you get on and start of using two hands, then one hand, then no hands. It helps learn how to balance yours self and it also builds your leg and core muscles. The reason this works is because as your sitting on the barrel it is swinging in all different directions. We even attached another string to either side and would make it move for one another in odd ways, it was a lot of fun and easy teaching tool.

As far as work out stuff at the gym, almost anything that works your legs with help, but like I kind of mentioned before, working your core will help out too.

Good Luck 

p.s. It is still up to this day and every now and then we give it a go for fun, and it kicked my butt not too long ago.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Squats and lunges.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i use the elliptical on a higher level to give some resistance and work on endurance and ive also found that the treadmill inclined is helpful!!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

@ sierra, was your friend's dad by chance a bull rider in a former life? The reason I ask is because what you are describing is a bucking barrel, commonly used by bull riders to get in shape, and to learn to ride.


----------

